
Show HN: Website-based chatbots that don’t need AI - pakone
https://landbot.io/hn/index.html
======
jiaqipan
Hi everyone, this is Jiaqi from Landbot.io Landbot started as an experiment
from a technical bug we had with another product, but soon we realize it has
great potential. After some hard work, we are finally releasing the new
version. We would love to hear feedback from the community!

------
eusebiop
Media is hyping the AI part because it is catchy, but using mostly/only quick
replies and buttons gives a much better UX IMHO and a frictionless
communication.

~~~
jiaqipan
Thanks for the comment! After seeing how poorly AI chatbots performed, we
decided to adopt the approach of using interface-based interactions. We also
realized that the concept of chatbot is not applicable to every use case.
Where we find it has the best fit is for lead generations on landing pages.

